# muschelblumen



## sonja36 (8. Mai 2008)

hi

ich hab nee frage ! ich habe mir bei eb... 2xxl muschelblumen gekauft und nach einem tag waren sie schrott !!! mein teich steht sehr sonnig können das die pflanzen nicht ab ????

lg sonja


----------



## AMR (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: muschelblumen*

hey...hm also steht dein teich komplett in der sonne oder bekommt er auch etwas schatten? also bei mir steht der teich einige zeit im schatten und die muschelblumen vermehren sich so schnell ,dass der ganze teich zuwächst. ich glaube gehört zu haben, dass sie nich sehr viel sonne vertragen.


----------



## sonja36 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: muschelblumen*

hi alex

nachmittags ist da volle sonne ! ich dachte das ist wegen den seerosen besser ! also habe ich die selber gekillt   menno

lg sonja


----------



## Eugen (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: muschelblumen*

Hallo Sonja,

Hier : http://www.teichbau-profi.de/199/teichpflanzen/wassersalat-muschelblume.html

hab ich dies gefunden :

"Vorkommen: Tropisches und subtropisches Amerika 
Wuchs: 5 cm - 10 cm 
Pflanztiefe: schwimmend, stehendes, warmes Wasser 
Standort: sonnig 
Blüte: unscheinbar weiß 
Blütezeit: VII - VIII 
Pflege: frostempfindlich 
Sonstiges: Der __ Wassersalat treibt freischwimmend im Wasser. Seine langen Wurzelfäden verankern nur sehr selten im Bodes der Flachwasserzone."

Ausserdem sollte sie in seichtes Wasser, damit ihre Wurzeln das Substrat berühren können.

Es kann aber auch sein,dass man dir .....  verkauft hat.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: muschelblumen*

Hallo,

Pistia stratiodes braucht volles Sonnenlicht um gut zu wachsen. Das frische eingesetzte gleich eingehen liegt aber an der nicht vorgenommenen Gewöhnung ans "harte" Sonnenlicht. Die Pflanzen stammen aus dem Gewächshaus und UV-Strahlen werden nicht durchs Glas durchgelassen, so das die Pflanzen sofort einen schweren Sonnenbrand bekommen wenn sie in den Teich geschmissen werden (bleichen aus) 

MfG Frank


----------



## Klausile (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: muschelblumen*

Hallo,
also meine Erfahrungen mit Muschelblumen ist auch die, dass sie sehr viel direktes Licht vertragen, meine Muschelblumen wachsen nämlich im Aquarium, ca 10 cm unter der Beleuchtung, sind spezielle Pflanzenröhren.
Die Pflanzen werden da zwar nicht so groß wie im Teich, vermehren sich aber auch wie verrückt.
Leider kann ich die MB nicht in den Teich setzen da die Pflanzen in 27° warmem Wasser gedeihen und den Schock in den 15° kalten Teich geschmissen zu werden ebenfalls nicht vertragen.
Wie könnte man die MB denn auf die kühlere Temperatur eingewöhnen??

Gruß Klaus


----------



## koimen (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: muschelblumen*

Hallo Mitglieder

Habe ebenfalls die __ Muschelblume in meinem Aquarium (Quarantänebecken)...."pusche" sie da bei 27° und ich sehe schier wie sie wachsen.......habe auch noch die Eichhornia Crassipes 

 

http://www.teichbau-profi.de/199/teichpflanzen/dickstielige-wasserhyazinthe.html
besser unter dem Namen Wasserhyazinthe bekannt.....die sieht man auch fast wachsen unter diesen Bedingungen!!

Hatte letztes Jahr als Test eine in den Teich gesetzt, passierte das gleiche...(wie bei Dir Sonja).....dahin gekümmert, aus die Maus.

Diesmal warte ich bis die Wassertemp. auf ca. 21° mind. ist und auch die Nachttemp. nicht mehr unter ca. 18° geht.......hoffe so den nutzen für meinen Teich diese als stark Nährstoffzehrenden Pflanzen zu gewinnen wissen  .....versuche es nun einfach noch einmal, inkl. beide Sorten dann im Aquarium zu Überwintern......


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: muschelblumen*

Hallo,

sowohl Muschelblumen als auch Wasserhyazinthen Anfang Mai in den Gartenteich setzen geht einfach nicht. Erstens bekommt ihr jetzt keine Pflanzen, die aus dem Freiland stammen, zweitens ist das Wasser einfach noch viel zu kalt. Bei allen Gärtnereien sind diese Pflanzen im Moment zwangsläufig noch im Gewächshaus. Ein Umsetzen ins Freiland bewirkt jetzt einen doppelten Schock: wegen der Wassertemperatur und wegen der UV-Strahlung. Wir verkaufen die deshalb nicht vor der zweiten Maihälfte, wenn es warm genug ist und wir die Pflanzen auch ans volle Licht gewöhnt haben.


----------



## rubinrot (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: muschelblumen*

hallo, 

ich hab da auch ne frage zu muschelblumen... ich hab eine geschenkt bekommen und vor ner woche in den teich gesetzt (war ja schon so schön warm und sonnig) und sie lebt auch noch - allerdings hat sie ziemlich lange blätter (die äusseren sind so 10 cm lang) und deswegen hat sie schlagseite. sie kippt zur seite und das ist wohl nicht im sinne des erfinders.
Fängt die sich mit der Zeit oder muss man da was tun?

danke!
sanne


----------



## Luna (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: muschelblumen*

Hallo,

der Frage schliesse ich mich glatt mal an! Meine haben auch Schlagseite und irgendwie scheinen sich die Wurzeln aufzulösen.


----------



## Annett (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: muschelblumen*

Hallo Ihr beiden.

setzt sie doch erstmal in den Flachwasserbereich.
Eine andere Idee, um sie zu stützen, hab ich leider auch nicht. 

Das sie jetzt noch kaputt gehen können und warum, hat Werner ja schon weiter vorn/oben geschrieben.


----------



## rubinrot (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: muschelblumen*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort... ich hab meine __ Muschelblume jetzt mit List und Tücke am Ufer "eingeklemmt", es geht ihr gut und es bilden sich neue Blätter uns Ausläufer - vielleicht kann sie in ein paar Wochen dann doch selber schwimmen...


----------

